# Ross CR331



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any input on the Ross CR331? I came across one for really decent price. It's an 07. Does any one on here know if these are respectable bows? Do they shoot well...quiet?...what are they comparable to?

Thanks for the input.

Chris


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Ross made a good bow. Quiet, forgiving, and has decent speed. If its a good price, I'd pick it up because the single cam is very smooth, and it would be great in the stand or blind only being 31".


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

Fishpro said:


> Ross made a good bow. Quiet, forgiving, and has decent speed. If its a good price, I'd pick it up because the single cam is very smooth, and it would be great in the stand or blind only being 31".


FishPro,

You said "made a good bow." Does Ross not make bows anymore? Do you know how the support is for them? The one I am looking at is an 07 for less than $300.

Thanks.
Chris


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

The 331, 334 & 337 we're three of the best bows ever produced IMO. Quality components,good speed and shoot very well. easy to change draw mods easy to tune! I have owned several 334 and 337's. Never had a 331 cause I don't like em that short. 

Bowtech bought out Ross archery but they are still producing Ross bows under their flag.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Blaze6784 said:


> FishPro,
> 
> You said "made a good bow." Does Ross not make bows anymore? Do you know how the support is for them? The one I am looking at is an 07 for less than $300.
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, Andy Ross isn't making bows right now. I'm not sure of the reason why, but I know there was a disputue with the name after he and Bowtech parted ways.


----------

